# NT: Quantum Physics/Dark Matter etc



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I dislike science/math (I always did way better in those literature tests, dammit!)...

But for all the NTs that know something about this (or anyone else, for that matter)...I came across a very basic explanation of the Double Slit Experiment...and wow...I'm very interested. Who can tell me more about quantum physics (for dummies)? Or where can I find some good basic online reading/videos on the subject?

I'm not after equations or analysis, I'm after the big picture...the theories, the explanations, how it all works (at least what we know so far)...

I've heard the substance of everything could be some special form of waves/packets of light??


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice video. I do know that electromagnetic radiation(photons) acts like a wave and a particle. It's really quite interesting. I can't wait to see how string theory will affect all this (when it is solved of course and *if* it proves to be correct).

As a matter of fact, I think Einstein spent the rest of his good ol days trying to prove that the universe isn't random, something that quantum mechanics is dependent on, theuncertainty principle.

Just start looking up more videos on youtube and you will be amazed.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I have some e-books on the introduction to quantum mechanics as well on one discussing the theory of relativity, I could direct you to a site to look for them if you'd like or I could upload them for you. I don't think I have any that deal just with quantum physics though.


I feel really saddened that this was placed in the NT forum :crying:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I've read retarded amounts cuz I'm a goon.

Go for wikipedia for starters.

It only gets more crazy.

There is very little difference between....anything at all.

The only reason you're able to type on your keyboard is because particles that make up matter all spin in a certain 'unison' that prevents them from being in the same place. But these particles aren't matter in the 'stuff' sense. They're energy just like light basically, but the stuff that makes them up spins at a different rate than non-matter. Like if you took two plates, and held them parallel to a hallway you were facing down and tried to make them occupy the same place, versus if you rotated the plates perpendicular to the walls in the same situation and tried to do the same. In a sense.

Start with "fermions".


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

here's a collection of books I think anyone interested in the various subjects can enjoy

if you have moral issues about copyright infringement, only 1/2 of these are copyrighted.. I think'

http://rapidshare.com/files/351149769/physics.zip

I included a free djvu viewer, you'll need it for the quantum mechanics introduction, there is also a book that talks about quantum physics related to neurology and psychology


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

According to the Standard Model of Physics,elementary particles are point particles. This means that they have no width, length, or height meaning they are invisible. 

But, string theory concludes that elementary particles are vibrating strings of energy. Depending on how a string vibrates dictates how it acts. So instead of having a zoo of elementary particles making up everything we see, we have just strings of energy.

But if you're wondering why your hand doesn't go through the table or how light can go pass through objects then much of it is related to the electromagnetic force of nature. This force is the same force that holds together molecules and what stops you from passing your hand through the table. Photons are the carrier of the electromagnetic force. So when you look at a magnet, there are photons traveling out of the poles creating the force when you put a certain metals next to it. 

If you look around, you'll learn that much of everyday life is governed by electromagnetism. 

*Oversimplified Overview of the forces:*
_Strong Nuclear Force_- Binds atoms together
_Weak Nuclear Force_- Some forms of radiation
_Electromagnetism_- Binds molecules together and lots of other things
_Gravity_- Big issue in science. Holds planets in place

Gravity is the problem child of the forces. General Relativity and Quantum Mechanics don't agree with each other. We don't have a single model that explains the universe.

I could get into a lot more but I'll leave it rest for now.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome, RighteousRob. I'll check that out. 

I've had a look on youtube, and really can't find that many 'professional' videos on the subject. Those home-made backyard shoots might be...err...cool in a nerdy sorta way...but I'm not sure I want to base my learning on that. :crazy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I saw/mayberead this really good theory on gravity...I don't know if I can find it though......I'ma sift through my history.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Beware of Quantum Mysticism. "What the Bleep Do We Know?" is a steaming pile of shit, to put it lightly. :happy:


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

KaylRyck said:


> Awesome, RighteousRob. I'll check that out.
> 
> I've had a look on youtube, and really can't find that many 'professional' videos on the subject. Those home-made backyard shoots might be...err...cool in a nerdy sorta way...but I'm not sure I want to base my learning on that. :crazy:


Start searching String Theory, Elegant Universe, Micho Kaku, or even dark matter.

Or, if you want to start watching a bunch of other stuff, just search for TED. You may get absorbed by it though.


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

to observe is to have one possibility. Without observation, an object that isnt governed by time, will have infinit possible outcomes, from being everywhere at once, and at the same time, being nowhere ... this assuming that the electron isnt governed by time

and who says it's the "observer" doing this, maybe it interferces with the electromagnetic wave the electron produces iunno


----------



## Robinse (Feb 13, 2010)

I checked out the double slit experiment a while back and have found myself glued to Quantum Physics ever since. You would be able to find books on Quantum Physics and those aike at book stores like Indigo of course.
I find it to be such a phenomena that those empirical observations of atoms are that of a joke to logic but have inescapable results. Even more, it is impossible to know both the position and momentum of a particle at the same time. It's also very interesting how our observation of an electron changes its pathways.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

We're not even sure what the big picture means in QM. We have our equations and our observations. We can conceive what is going on at the very tiny level, but we cannot imagine it. At best, we can fumble around with metaphors-- reality fundamentally is more like a roulette wheel, or a discrete staircase of steps, than a set of billiard balls with a unique set of smooth trajectories. This doesn't mean nothing is real; it only means our there are more rules to make everything balance in our physical bookkeeping than pure intuition would suggest.

Watch out for people using QM as a get-out-of-jail-free card for New Age hocus pocus.

My favorite general-reader book on QM is _Facts and Mysteries in Elementary Particle Physics _by Martinus Veltman. He sticks with the science, the scientists, and the technology, without indulging in any silliness. I'm not sure what the best book is on dark matter-- theoretical development has been unsettled and dynamic over the last ten years for that phenomenon.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

This should be very useful: An Introduction to Quantum Theory

Complete overview, that's fairly simplified (at least, as much as possible while still being thorough considering the subject matter).


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

That video was good until the end where it said the electron "decided" to behave differently as if it was aware that it was being watched. That is incorrect. It's not like there is a minicam passively watching the electrons like the video illustrates. In order to observe an electron you have to interact with it. The interaction changes its behavior somehow. Scientists are not sure why that is, but it isn't because the electron cares that you are watching it. I participated in a discussion about this last year on another forum. Instead of repeating what was said there, I will just link to the relevant posts:

-Here I presented some models of quantum mechanics from Discover magazine:Quantum Entanglement
-Then asked the "expert" for his opinion and he modestly explained his ideas: Quantum Entanglement


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Hm dunno if this is what you guys are talking about. I haven't done any sciences for 7 years... but Stanford offers a free course on "Modern Theoretical Physics" on Academic Earth.

You guys might want to look that up:
Modern Theoretical Physics | Stanford Video Course

About 25 hours of class, enjoy :bored:


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Mestarious said:


> Hm dunno if this is what you guys are talking about. I haven't done any sciences for 7 years... but Stanford offers a free course on "Modern Theoretical Physics" on Academic Earth.
> 
> You guys might want to look that up:
> Modern Theoretical Physics | Stanford Video Course
> ...


Watched first Lecture last night. It was SO interesting. I think I will watch it all the way through.

Thanks to main poster for raising my interest on this subject I knew little about.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

KaylRyck said:


> YouTube - Dr Quantum - Double Slit Experiment


at first i was like "lol animation these days." then after watching it was like "DAMN CRAZY AWESOME."



RighteousRob said:


> here's a collection of books I think anyone interested in the various subjects can enjoy


sweet! thanks!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I prefer Anti-matter. :tongue:


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Just found this article, thought it was relevant 








*UCSB Physicists Show Theory of Quantum Mechanics Applies to the Motion of Large Objects *








March 17, 2010 

Click for downloadable image*Andrew Cleland, Aaron O'Connell,
and John Martinis

credit: George Foulsham* 





 





 





 (Santa Barbara, Calif.) –– Researchers at UC Santa Barbara have provided the first clear demonstration that the theory of quantum mechanics applies to the mechanical motion of an object large enough to be seen by the naked eye. Their work satisfies a longstanding goal among physicists.
In a paper published in the March 17 issue of the advance online journal Nature, Aaron O'Connell, a doctoral student in physics, and John Martinis and Andrew Cleland, professors of physics, describe the first demonstration of a mechanical resonator that has been cooled to the quantum ground state, the lowest level of vibration allowed by quantum mechanics. With the mechanical resonator as close as possible to being perfectly still, they added a single quantum of energy to the resonator using a quantum bit (qubit) to produce the excitation. The resonator responded precisely as predicted by the theory of quantum mechanics.
"This is an important validation of quantum theory, as well as a significant step forward for nanomechanics research," said Cleland.
The researchers reached the ground state by designing and constructing a microwave-frequency mechanical resonator that operates similarly to –– but at a higher frequency than –– the mechanical resonators found in many cellular telephones. They wired the resonator to an electronic device developed for quantum computation, a superconducting qubit, and cooled the integrated device to temperatures near absolute zero. Using the qubit as a quantum thermometer, the researchers demonstrated that the mechanical resonator contained no extra vibrations. In other words, it had been cooled to its quantum ground state.
The researchers demonstrated that, once cooled, the mechanical resonator followed the laws of quantum mechanics. They were able to create a single phonon, the quantum of mechanical vibration, which is the smallest unit of vibrational energy, and watch as this quantum of energy exchanged between the mechanical resonator and the qubit. While exchanging this energy, the qubit and resonator become "quantum entangled," such that measuring the qubit forces the mechanical resonator to "choose" the vibrational state in which it should remain. 
In a related experiment, they placed the mechanical resonator in a quantum superposition, a state in which it simultaneously had zero and one quantum of excitation. This is the energetic equivalent of an object being in two places at the same time. The researchers showed that the resonator again behaved as expected by quantum theory.


----------

